# Seasonal Leasing for Kids



## HD333 (Oct 5, 2012)

Assuming the gear is acceptable quality does anyone see a downside to leasing kids gear for the season?

Local shop has a deal for $110, skis, binders, boots.  I called they said it is all new name brand stuff you just come in pick out what you want and they mount them up.  

We have not been getting more than one season out of our girls stuff the past few years and I don't see that cycle changing. 

$220 for two kids seems like a no brainer, why shouldn't we do this ?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 5, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Assuming the gear is acceptable quality does anyone see a downside to leasing kids gear for the season?
> 
> Local shop has a deal for $110, skis, binders, boots.  I called they said it is all new name brand stuff you just come in pick out what you want and they mount them up.
> 
> ...



There is no reason. Every year my kids get brand new equipment they won't ever outgrow because they don't own.

I'm teaching my 3rd son...actually, he's good enough now so he doesn't really need me anymore to ski, I probably hold him back at this point. He and his 2 brothers leased equipment when I figured out how fast they grew. Once he gets to 16 or so it might make more sense to buy. That's when it paid for his older brothers.

My only qualifier here is if they race/freestyle they may need to buy equipment, especially bumpers.


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2012)

Only reason I could think of is that you can usually get used gear at a swap for the same amount of money and in some cases that gear will last two seasons.

Depends on how much your kids ski...my daughter ended up not liking the sport and after a while we'd have her bring a friend so that she would come and they would spend most of their time in the lodge.  Didn't think it was worth spending any more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2012)

as close to a no brainer as you can get. 

yes, buying used with 2 kids might mean you can hand down and save some $$ but having done that myself for 2 kids I think i'd go for your deal, especially if the kids are thriving on the slopes and at a point where equipment makes a difference.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks. I am convinced. Gonna check them out tomorrow. 

They will ski 25 + days (hopefully if the weather cooperates). 

Anyone need some girly girl 120 cm Roxy skis with adjustable bindings? Roxy Abracadabra boots too, I can look up the size. 
2 identical sets just collecting dust at this point.  I can't figure out posting pics so pm if interested and I can send pics out.


----------



## marcski (Oct 5, 2012)

I am also an advocate the seasonal leasing.  Been doing it since my oldest started skiing about 6 years ago.  As other's have stated, it might end up costing a few bucks more but the ease of the seasonal rental without worrying about outgrowing etc., is definitely a value added.  Also, my girls also enjoy going out to the local ski shop and getting "new" (for them) skis and boots every year.


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2012)

I never even heard of leasing ski equipment before. That does make a lot of sense. 

When I was growing up though, I used my skis for at least 5 - 6 years.


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 5, 2012)

Eh, if you don't need brand new gear for your kids, good used stuff can be had super cheap.  It tends to hold value reasonably well.  I'm also at the point where my younger can benefit from the older one's leftovers, too.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been leasing for my kids for 10 years now and have no regrets. Could I have saved a dollar or two getting used gear at gear swaps... maybe but at least at the shop I use, they guarantee the fit all year which has come in handy twice when my kids outgrew their boots mid season. I finally bought skis and bindings for my older son last year cause I got an incredible deal but still rented his boots. Will be heading to shop this week or next to setup my younger one for the season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Thanks. I am convinced. Gonna check them out tomorrow.
> 
> They will ski 25 + days (hopefully if the weather cooperates).
> 
> ...



What shop?

How much do you want for one pair of the skis? My daughter is all set this year, but 120's should be right for next year. 

You missed out on the WA swap. I usually buy my stuff new online and then sell at WA for close to what I paid. I get it put on the COW card so I'm not getting cash, but I spend enough time there that it's good for a few lessons for the kids and odd items in the shop plus some beer money.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> What shop?
> 
> How much do you want for one pair of the skis? My daughter is all set this year, but 120's should be right for next year.
> 
> You missed out on the WA swap. I usually buy my stuff new online and then sell at WA for close to what I paid. I get it put on the COW card so I'm not getting cash, but I spend enough time there that it's good for a few lessons for the kids and odd items in the shop plus some beer money.



Edited for an update.  While this is a nice shop the lease deal wasn't what I expected, for good seadonal rentals you are pushing $200. We determined that 120's were the best size for the girls so we will get another year out of the skis. Did buy some boots there for the girls and they are going to adjust the binders for free, he definitely worked with me on the price which meant a lot. 

Nice shop if in the area give them a shot. 

Wa-loaf you'll have to wait until next year for the Roxy's. 


Ski Barn in Westboro, attached to The Green Thumb on Rte 9.  Wa-Loaf you picked up a pair from me a few years back for your daughter Same kind of deal, maybe around 75 or so.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Edited for an update.  While this is a nice shop the lease deal wasn't what I expected, for good seadonal rentals you are pushing $200. We determined that 120's were the best size for the girls so we will get another year out of the skis. Did buy some boots there for the girls and they are going to adjust the binders for free, he definitely worked with me on the price which meant a lot.
> 
> Nice shop if in the area give them a shot.
> 
> ...



I know the ski barn. Haven't been in there yet this year.

My daughter is still on those skis! We're a lot shorter than your family, lol. Lets work out a time for me to pick up the skis sometime.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I know the ski barn. Haven't been in there yet this year.
> 
> My daughter is still on those skis! We're a lot shorter than your family, lol. Lets work out a time for me to pick up the skis sometime.


Gonna have to be next season. We will take care of them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Gonna have to be next season. We will take care of them.



Haha, ok just remind me about it next fall ...


----------

